# "Blood for Odin!" Funny email



## alsih2o (Feb 28, 2005)

Forwarded form a friend-

 A friend of a friend (of a friend - DCK) lives in NYC and participates in the SCA [Society for Creative Anachronism]. He's stereotypical Viking, 6'7" tall, LONG blonde hair, about 350 - 400 lbs of solid muscle, and looks every bit of it. 

 Well, he was going to a meet in full getup with long cloak and battle axe and sitting on the subway... hunched over leaning on the axe with the cloak pulled over it so he wouldn't scare anybody. 

 Lo and behold some little punk comes up... MAYBE 5'2", 120 lbs soaking wet, and brandishes a knife saying "GIMME YOUR MONEY!"
 Naturally the guy sits there... somewhat befuddled at the balls of this punk. "GIMME YOUR *bleepin* MONEY OR ELSE!" and the guy stands up... and up... and UP. Raising the battle axe over hishead, screaming at the top of his lungs "BLOOD FOR ODIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


 At this point, the fellow passengers learn the true sound of terror. Not a scream, no curses, just a simple little "urk" as the guy leaves a wet spot as he's bolting for anywhere but here.

 A couple weeks later our friend is at a club in the men's room, doing what all guys do when they've had a bit of ale, and looks over and at the next stall is that SAME PUNK! Up for a bit of a laugh, the guy leans over, and quietly whispers in the dude's ear "Blood for Odin". 

 The cops catch up with him a couple blocks away... screaming bloody murder, running like the hounds of hell are after him, with his pants around his ankles. 

 Well, Its not a rapier and dagger, but I think it will do...


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 28, 2005)

Hah! Crazy.


----------



## Ferret (Feb 28, 2005)

If I had some form of beverage it would be over my computer. LMDAO!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 28, 2005)

LOL  

[slappy squirrel] now that's comedy. [/slappy]


----------



## Mercule (Feb 28, 2005)

That's about the funniest thing I've seen on these boards.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 28, 2005)

hehehehe


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 28, 2005)

That's great.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## MaxKaladin (Mar 1, 2005)

I heard a different version of this 10 or 15 years ago from an SCA member.  It's been a while, so this might be a little fuzzy. 

Anyway, in that version the guy was supposedly jogging in Central Park wearing chainmail under his jogging suit because the weight would help him get into shape or something like that.  Anyway, the robber steps out with the knife and tries to rob him.  Things progress with the robber threatening to stab him if he doesn't turn over his money and the guy refusing.  The robber gets impatient and decides to follow through and stabs, but his knife hits the mail and the tip breaks off.  While the robber is staring at the broken tip of his knife, the SCA guy gets a big grin and screams "BLOOD FOR ODIN!" like a viking berserker causing the would-be robber to flee in terror.  

Later on, the guy spots the robber as he's heading into a public restroom, so he follows him in.  He identifies which stall he's in, waits until he has had a chance to get "settled" and then goes into the next stall.  At that point, he starts beating his fists on the wall of the stall the guy is in and screaming "BLOOD FOR ODIN!" at the top of his lungs.  The robber then bolts from that restroom as fast as he can with his pants around his ankles screaming in terror.  

I don't know if it's true, but that's how I heard it.

Oh!  And in the version I heard the SCA guy was described as not being the most stable of individuals...


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 1, 2005)

Interesting story.  Sounds like a classic urban legend though "friend of a friend" and all that.  Not saying that it wasn't true at some point, but it's shaping up to be an Urban Legend.

SNOPES doesn't have anything on this one. Maybe I could submit it to have them investigate it.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 1, 2005)

After laughing like crazy, I started thinking "Now how exactly did a 6'7" tall man swing a battle axe over his head on the subway."  So off to google I went, searching on "blood for odin" nets you several hits, but I picked this one out of the bunch:

http://cunnan.sca.org.au/wiki/Urban_legend

It even mentions the chainmail story MaxKaladin posted about in this thread.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, if it's an urban legend, I think we just need to kick it into high gear.  All the big guys, pull on your hauberk, grab up yer axe and let's hit the subway!


----------



## Turanil (Mar 1, 2005)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> A friend of a friend (of a friend - DCK)



This story could be true, but it sounds much like a cool urban legend.

In fact a friend of mine here in France told me he witnesses a same kind of events. But today I still don't know if i can believe him (my friend has a tendency for exaggeration). So here is the story:

My friend and the guy were working for the same company, and that day they were out for business purpose. They were in a train station of poor reputation when this happened. The guy in question said he had to get money from a machine (don't know the word for that). Now you have to know that the guy in question was once a soldier, and a commando. Then, his ancestors were German, and apparently loved all mythological stuff about Norse war gods. So while the guy was a commando, his brother is also one, and his father was a colonel. You see the kind of culture the guy had lived all his life in. The guy loved to be a soldier but had to resign after a grave injury. So now, he is in front of the bank-distributor machine when three "punks" surround him (more like "rappers" who believe themselves to be so cool because their pants are half-way the ass, and because they move with stupid way of moving and speaking). So, one of them says: "hey man, this cool all that money you gonna give me so cool" (something stupidly said like that). The ex-commando don't even bother look at them and answer "if you want money go and get a job". So the punk moves closer in. So the ex-commando suddenly like a lightning strike turns on himself and both punches in the punk's chest and strikes with his forehead on the punk's face. The punk immediately falls on the floor unconscious. Then the ex-commando turns toward the two others and says "anyone else?!". Needless to say the other two suddenly got the Run feat.

Well, it's not like the guy wielding an axe and screaming "Blood for Odin", but it has similar components of Norse like warrior treating these ##!!*bas@*tards like they should be. Who never dreamt of being a Norse berserker, or a Ninja with secrets in such a situation?


----------



## Umbran (Mar 1, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> This story could be true, but it sounds much like a cool urban legend.




All the SCAdians I know (and that's quite a few) consider this to be merely legend.  Aside from the fact that there's umpteen different versions of the tale, the SCA is (and always has been) big on keeping track of its own history.  If this had happened to a real individual, his name would be known.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Mar 1, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Who never dreamt of being a Norse berserker, or a Ninja with secrets in such a situation?




Not a night goes by I don't dream of rampaging as a Norse Berserker...um, nothing to see here, move along...


----------



## MaxKaladin (Mar 1, 2005)

It isn't the only one I've heard related to the SCA.  Another one went something like this:

Three men who do "musketeer" types were walking down the street one evening after an SCA event still wearing full costume.  As they are about to pass an alley, a couple of thugs step out with knives and clubs, make some cracks about their "sissy" clothes and then demand that they turn over their wallets.  At this point, the SCA guys whip back their cloaks to reveal rapiers and then draw them.  In one version I heard, the SCA guys then demand that the robbers then turn over _their_ wallets but that wasn't universal.  In either case, the robbers fail their morale check and take off running down the street being chased by a bunch of swashbucklers.


----------



## Pielorinho (Mar 1, 2005)

Wonderful story!

One time I witnessed something not nearly as funny, but at least this one actually hapened:

I was at a Denny's, late night with my college friends.  This was a Dennys that offered all kinds of late-night excitement.  On this particular night, there was a table of gothgeeks and a table of mean kids.

The mean kids started shouting crude epithets at the other table--I won't go into detail, but you know the sort of things people shout at longhair guys wearing capes.  The goths sneered back, and one of the mean kids stood up and said, "You wanna go?  YOU WANNA GO?"

One of the goths stood up--and, standing, he was far bigger than he was sitting down.  "Sure thing," he said.  "Just let me get my staff."  And he reached over to stout, polished, leather-wrapped staff that had been between him and the wall, and started to exit his booth.

Oh, the mean kid was gone so fast.  We were all highly amused.

Daniel


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Mar 1, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> story




That is awesome! I love stuff like that.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 1, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> So now, he is in front of the bank-distributor machine when three "punks" surround him (more like "rappers" who believe themselves to be so cool because their pants are half-way the ass, and because they move with stupid way of moving and speaking). So, one of them says: "hey man, this cool all that money you gonna give me so cool" (something stupidly said like that).




LOL - that's the funniest part as i try to imagine three french guys trying to act like rappers.


----------

